# Athlon XP 2600 mit 1,15 GHz?



## nexis (16. März 2004)

kann mir jemand helfen und sagen woran das liegen könnte,
hab ein Gigabyte K7 Triton Series Motherboard und im bios hab ich soviel bis auf weiteres Standardeinstellungen  also müsste der Prozessor auch standardmäßig schneller sein oder sehe ich das falsch ?


----------



## Leola13 (16. März 2004)

Hai,

schau mal hier  und such evtl. noch ein wenig im Forum.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## nexis (16. März 2004)

hab das problem gefunden, lag nicht am bios sondern am mainboard... ein jumper war falsch eingestellt


----------

